# Lidl running gear



## WN4 (4 Mar 2012)

Has anyone used the running gear that Lidl sell? 

It would be for a teenager who has expressed an interest in taking up running and a parent who doesn't want to spend too much.

(Can't post a link but they're in this week)

Mod note:  Link [broken link removed]


----------



## Olympian (4 Mar 2012)

I use both Lidl and Aldi gear. Find Aldi better quality but either are perfectly fine. Sizing can be a bit haphazard. Far cheaper than similar athletic brands. 

The only thing I don't use is shoes where I go with more well known brands.


----------



## huskerdu (4 Mar 2012)

I agree. I buy Lidl running gear and the quality is very good but I wouldn't
go near the runners for actual running. 

The risk of injury from wearing poor quality runing shoes is too high. 

What age is the teenager and what size shoes does he/she take ?


----------



## WN4 (4 Mar 2012)

Thanks - Age 15 and size 5.5 - 6


----------



## huskerdu (4 Mar 2012)

ASICs gel running shoes are available  in boys/girls sizes up to size 5.5
They are €45 to €55 in Elverys. If they fit, it probably the best value you will get .
If the teenage loves running and keeps it up, you can justify spending more in the future. 

[broken link removed]

BTW, dont leave it too late in the day to go to Lidl. Some shops will run out of the populare sizes quickly.


----------



## Asco (4 Mar 2012)

huskerdu said:


> ASICs gel running shoes are available  in boys/girls sizes up to size 5.5
> They are €45 to €55 in Elverys. If they fit, it probably the best value you will get .
> If the teenage loves running and keeps it up, you can justify spending more in the future.
> 
> ...



You'll get them in the outlet for even cheaper if you live anywhere close to it.


----------



## RonanC (4 Mar 2012)

I've bought some running gear in Aldi before (bottoms, socks, top, reflective jacket) and have been impressed with the quality. I, as other have already said would not buy runners in Aldi or Lidl though.

Also worth checking out some online stores such as SportsDirect.com or  even Amazon. You'll pick up bargains in their running stores. I picked  up some 3/4 length Puma bottoms for €15 delivered from Amazon. 


Word of advice on runners from a novice runner. Go to Elvery's and have them properly fitted for runners. They will assess their stride, balance and give impartial advice on what runner is best for their feet and for free too. You can then head along to the Asics store in Kildare Village and pick up the correct type of runner for a bit cheaper than in the shops. Another piece of advice, get good quality running sockes (anti blister socks, such as 1000mile socks)


----------



## Randy (5 Mar 2012)

Word of advice on runners from a novice runner. Go to Elvery's and have them properly fitted for runners. They will assess their stride, balance and give impartial advice on what runner is best for their feet and for free too. You can then head along to the Asics store in Kildare Village and pick up the correct type of runner for a bit cheaper than in the shops. Another piece of advice, get good quality running sockes (anti blister socks, such as 1000mile socks)[/QUOTE]

Sorry folks, don't want to hijack this thread, but seriously, you're suggesting that we take free, impartial and good advice in an Irish owned store and then give the sale to an outlet to save a tenner....which you'll probably spend on the petrol getting there?? wise up, they've given the advice, they've earned the sale!


----------



## Conshine (5 Mar 2012)

huskerdu said:


> The risk of injury from wearing poor quality runing shoes is too high.


 
Coundnt agree more here - I have personal experience and the real problems dont hit you until 10 years down the line!


----------



## RonanC (5 Mar 2012)

Randy said:


> Sorry folks, don't want to hijack this thread, but seriously, you're suggesting that we take free, impartial and good advice in an Irish owned store and then give the sale to an outlet to save a tenner....which you'll probably spend on the petrol getting there?? wise up, they've given the advice, they've earned the sale!


 
Asics 'Cumulus 13' retail at €115 per pair in Elverys. I was buying two pairs. Asics store in Kildare Village - €77 per pair.

I support Irish Jobs. I couldnt care less who profits at the end of the day.


----------



## Randy (5 Mar 2012)

RonanC said:


> Asics 'Cumulus 13' retail at €115 per pair in Elverys. I was buying two pairs. Asics store in Kildare Village - €77 per pair.
> 
> I support Irish Jobs. I couldnt care less who profits at the end of the day.


 
...so I presume that having taken the advice, you told them that you could buy the same shoes elsewhere and gave them the opportunity to match the price?


----------



## RonanC (5 Mar 2012)

Randy said:


> ...so I presume that having taken the advice, you told them that you could buy the same shoes elsewhere and gave them the opportunity to match the price?



Yes. I tried two different Elvery's stores (Liffey Valley and Arnotts). They wouldnt budge on the price. I have bought from them for a long time, and only after fitting, did I find out that they were much cheaper in the Asics store in Kildare Village. Big plus point on some of the staff in Elverys in Arnotts, a few that i've met are big into sports and running and they give great advice. 

This is now so far off topic, it needs to be brought back again. 

Elvery's do some great deals every now and again, they can be found usually beside the main runner display stands. Usually half price offers, so if you can get fitted and buy in the one visit then thats even better.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Mar 2012)

Randy said:


> Sorry folks, don't want to hijack this thread, but seriously, you're suggesting that we take free, impartial and good advice in an Irish owned store and then give the sale to an outlet to save a tenner....which you'll probably spend on the petrol getting there?? wise up, they've given the advice, they've earned the sale!



Some of us can only afford to buy where the price is best. Given a choice between 115 and 77 I know where Id be buying.


----------



## becky (6 Mar 2012)

Lidls offer starts next monday 12/03/2012. The running tights/leggings look fine and are circa €11, nike is circ €40.  Socks are €2.99 but you can get decent socks on offer anyway. There are jackets and t shirts but design is a bit meh, so will watch the sales for the nice branded stuff.

Runners are €20 and look the business I have to say. I have asics gel 2160 which were fitted but €20 is a great price. I might buy a pair for walking.


----------



## irishmoss (6 Mar 2012)

TK Maxx had some good running shoes in Blanchardstown


----------



## huskerdu (7 Mar 2012)

becky said:


> Lidls offer starts next monday 12/03/2012. The running tights/leggings look fine and are circa €11, nike is circ €40.  Socks are €2.99 but you can get decent socks on offer anyway. There are jackets and t shirts but design is a bit meh, so will watch the sales for the nice branded stuff.
> 
> Runners are €20 and look the business I have to say. I have asics gel 2160 which were fitted but €20 is a great price. I might buy a pair for walking.



Slight correction - the Lidl running gear is in tomorrow - 8th March.


----------

